# GT5000 Doesn't idle



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

I've had my GT5000 now for a little over 2 months. I've put a little over 25 hours on it and it just won't idle. It has a California carb on it so there are no air/fuel adjustments. The carb has little caps where the jets are located. I'm pretty sure there is an adjustment screw under those cans and am contemplating removing the caps and tweaking the air/fuel mixture. Anybody else experiencing the same problem? I guess I should call Sears for their recommendation. Maybe they could get me a real carb. 

I had a similar problem on my GT3000 when I got it, but that unit had adjustable jets. Tweaked them just once and it ran great. I really liked the way that tractor ran.

It just makes me sick to have an engine run like this!! 
:barf:


----------



## tisenberg (Sep 20, 2003)

Have to looked at the fuel filter?


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

Fuel filter is fine..it's done it since day one. My GT3000 did it when it was new and cleared up when I adjusted it. They state in the manual that, sometimes you have to adjust them for your particular altitude, atmospheric pressure, etc. I think that's the underlying problem, just no way to adjust it without prying off those buttons and I'm a little apprehensive of doing that if it affects the warranty.


----------



## Ed_GT5000 (Sep 30, 2003)

My GT5000 does not idle slow. It is more of a mid engine speed than an idle. Is this what yours is doing? If so it may be the way a kolher is set up from the factory. I am not going to mess with mine at this time because it is not broke in yet. If your engine is surging it could be the gas or air filter. Has your engine always done this? I am new to kohler v-twins. They seem to run great at full throttle but briggs has them beat at idleing.


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted byEd_GT5000_*My GT5000 does not idle slow. It is more of a mid engine speed than an idle. Is this what yours is doing? If so it may be the way a kolher is set up from the factory. I am not going to mess with mine at this time because it is not broke in yet. If your engine is surging it could be the gas or air filter. Has your engine always done this? I am new to kohler v-twins. They seem to run great at full throttle but briggs has them beat at idleing.*


The engine is not surging. The idle speed is extraordinarily high. I did set the idle down a bit because of the backfiring problem. I'm basing my complaint on the comparison of how the GT3000 ran when new and this one. On the GT3000 I was able to adjust the idle/fuel mixture and the problem went away. I am unable to do that on the GT5000. That's the conundrum.
:buzz:


----------

